# Infinity Dadonator 8" Stacked Dado Set



## 8iowa

Thanks for the detailed review. My only additional comment is that if one is using a saw that operates on a 120V 15 amp circuit, a 6" dado would be a better choice.


----------



## David2010

Is it ok to post a link to this product with the review? http://www.infinitytools.com/Dadonator-8-Stacked-Dado-Set/productinfo/SDB-800/


----------



## knotscott

"Is it ok to post a link to this product with the review?"

Fine by me!


----------



## pintodeluxe

Have you tried the Dadonator cutting tenons with hardwood? I have the entry level Freud set with two wing chippers and while it does great with plywood dados, it will often tearout the side shoulders of my tenons. I tried decreasing the feed rate, and even had it sharpened. If anything, it was worse when it came back from being sharpened.

I guess it is down to the Dadonator or the Dewalt for me now. Any opinions on which dado blade is best for hardwood joinery?

Thanks


----------



## knotscott

Hi pd - I can't remember if I've ever cut tenons with the Dadonator…probably… but lack of tearout in general is definitely of it's strengths. The DW is the best bang for the buck < $120 IMO….the Dadonator is just flat out better in all regards except price. If an extra $100 doesn't cause make you wince or deprive you of other goodies, I can't imagine that you'd ever regret investing in the better set. I did miss the carrying case that the DW came with, so I ended up building my own from an old wood box for the Dadonator. Good luck, and get back to us with your impressions of whichever one you get.


----------



## pintodeluxe

I went with the Dadonator. It seems to work well for hardwood joinery. Tenon corners are crisp without tearout. This should help with my through tenons.

A big improvement compared to my old 2-wing chipper set.


----------



## knotscott

Congrats….enjoy! Still love mine.


----------

